

Ask HN: Is the source code for HN freely available? - mattpatt

Hi,
Is the source code for HN freely available?
======
tjr
It (or I should say, a variant of it) is bundled with the Arc interpreter:

[http://arclanguage.github.io/](http://arclanguage.github.io/)

[http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/)

~~~
wglb
It is a very early version. Lots has changed that does not seem to have been
made public.

